# BenQ XL2411Z vs. Acer GN246HL vs ASUS VG248QE



## DeathscytheXXXG (30. August 2014)

Hi Leute!

Da ich zurzeit am Aufrüsten bin, habe ich mir überlegt, nach dem Erwerb meiner Maus mir einen Monitor zuzulegen; 

mein zurzeitiger Monitor ist folgender : LG Electronics Flatron W2243T, 21.5" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Da ich auf der Suche nach einem Monitor bin, der möglichst passend für Counter-Strike (und andere schnelle FPS) ist, habe ich mich auf die Suche nach einem neuen Monitor begeben und habe 3 Kandidaten gefunden :

1. der ASUS VG248QE : ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich habe gelesen, dieser sei dem 2. Kandidaten unterlegen, aufgrund schlechterer Farbdarstellung, weniger Features etc. 
Ich wollte mich erkundigen, ob dieser wirklich dem zweiten kandidaten unterlegen ist :

2. Der BenQ XL2411Z : BenQ XL2411Z, 24" (9H.L9SLB.RBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dieser ist eigentlich mein Favorit, gäbe es nicht diesen :

3. Der Acer GN246HL : Acer GN246HL GN246HLBbid, 24" (UM.FG6EE.B06) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Welcher ist am Preiswertesten? 290€ stellen mein absolutes Limit dar und ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. 
Meinen momentanen Monitor hätte ich gerne als 2.Monitor, weil warum nicht. 

Meine Kriterien sind : 

120Hz - 144Hz
1ms Reaktionszeit
Relativ lange Lebensdauer
Preis bis 290€


Im Internet bin ich schon auf ähnliche Threads, jedoch auf keinen Ergebnis gekommen



Gruß


----------



## CaptainObviouzZ (1. September 2014)

Servus, ich bin selber stolzer Besitzer eines Asus VG248QE und ich muss sagen, dass ich sehr zufrieden bin. Bei allen 144Hz Monitoren wirst du nie überragende Bildqualität finden, weil TN-Panele einfach nicht so viel hergeben wie die üblichen IPS-Panele. Was die Farben angeht bin ich aber echt zufrieden muss ich sagen. Das sieht alles sehr gut aus und auch die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sind zahlreich vorhanden. Du kannst wirklich farblich ein komplett eigenes Setting erstellen und abspeichern. Ich hab jetzt natürlich kaum einen Vergleich zum BenQ oder Acer, aber ich kann den Asus trotzdem nur empfehlen


----------



## Painkiller (1. September 2014)

> 1. der ASUS VG248QE : ASUS VG248QE, 24" (90LMGG001Q022B1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Ich habe gelesen, dieser sei dem 2. Kandidaten unterlegen, aufgrund schlechterer Farbdarstellung, weniger Features etc.
> Ich wollte mich erkundigen, ob dieser wirklich dem zweiten kandidaten unterlegen ist :
> ...


Meiner Meinung nach ist es genau anders herum.  Ich finde das der Asus die besseren Farben hat. Aber das ist scheinbar wohl alles subjektiv.


----------



## Paze (3. September 2014)

Habe selber den VG248QE von Asus, die Farben sind ganz in Ordnung. 
Fast in allen Test, Reviews wird aber auch geschrieben das die Farben bei dem Asus besser sein sollen, als bei dem BenQ. 

Lies dir sonst einfach mal ein paar Testberichte durch, da wirst du am schlausten. 
Mfg.


----------

